# DIY: Shift Knob Switch (Pics)



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

For those still one of those reallllly old manual transmission cars (do they still make them?), I compiled a really simple DIY. For those with DSG, go paint your paddles a pretty color or something








Before:








I'm one of the few with a base model by the way as you can see there. This switch was really needed in my opinion.
Package:
























Sexy.
Step 1:
Pull the boot up + forward at the same time and it should all pop out nicely. Use two hands btw and be gentle.
*edit*
An easier way to take off the frame is to pop open the ashtray and lift the frame up.. alot easier than pulling the boot (thanks swifta3)








If you haven't broken anything, this is what it should look like.








Step 2:
This is kind of annoying but you'll get it. Shift the boot up to the top of the knob and look at the insides of the boot. You'll see small clips attached to the frame. What you need to to do here is basically get the frame off the boot. Grab a flathead screwdriver and wedge it inbetween the clip and wall it's attached to, then push up. Put some power into it and it'll pop out. 








Now we have this.








Step 3:
Now you need to take the ring off. The only way to do this is to remove it completely (if you purchased another shift knob, another ring should be supplied). I used a wire cutter and it did the job nicely (I destroyed that ring).
















Step 4:
Everything else is pretty much self explanatory.. grab the new shift knob and pop it on, attach the frame and put everything else in place.
Here's what mine looks like.
















It took me like 30 min and I've never done anything like this before, so I'd say it's pretty simple.
If anyone has any questions/tips or wants to correct anything please do so, I didn't read any tutorials or DIY for this, just simple common sense, so there might be better ways do it.
Read and follow this diy at your own discretion.
And I'd also like to thank Alan from VAGparts.com for his help.
Here's the product:
http://www.vagparts.com/pages/Alushift.htm
Enjoy.

_Modified by jokr02 at 2:37 PM 9/10/2005_


_Modified by jokr02 at 1:25 PM 9/11/2005_


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (jokr02)*

thanks this should help big time to get rid of that ugly base shift knob...


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (aLLsTaRDUB)*

tell me about it, i hated it.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (jokr02)*

great writeup! I just posted it to the DIY FAQ... thanks!







*sparx*


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

easy killer








to take off the boot, pull the plastic ring under the leather boot, on the side closest to the radio, towards you, and slightly pull up. It will pop off somewhat easily.
To take off the area around the boot, open your ashtray and remove the actual metal ashtray thingy. The area around your shiftboot over hangs a bit into the ashtray area. Pull up on the overhang, and the area will pop off.
To loosen the clip without destroying it, stick a flathead screwdriver into the hole of the clip, and turn it back and forth, pushing the clip apart, until it is loose enough to pull of the shift knob.
NOTE: The shiftknob is quite hard to get off. Be careful. It is help on tightly because part of the metal shifter is roughened. And turning the knob does nothing, because it is held straight by a crimp in the shifter that aligns with a small plastic piece inside the shift knob itself...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Great write up / pics! And great additional info from Swift! 
Swift, did you ever shorten your lever? Care to write up on that?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Looks great, and great write up. I cant believe the base knobs look that crappy.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

That seems really costly for just a shift knob and a boot.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

jokr02 nicw write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and is that a oem knob you got there?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it on thursday.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (swiftA4)*

now if i only knew this beforehand








thanks.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (snaprhead7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snaprhead7* »_That seems really costly for just a shift knob and a boot.









yeah i agree, it came out to be a tad bit expensive.. but i was willing to do anything just to switch the base knob.. and i liked the new one so much.


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_jokr02 nicw write up and is that a oem knob you got there?

yaeh, it's the same one they put into the 'four seasons' cabriolet on the main page.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_yeah i agree, it came out to be a tad bit expensive.. but i was willing to do anything just to switch the base knob.. and i liked the new one so much.

Jokr, dont get me wrong, it is nice, and if I had the base model stick, I probably would have done the same for my own sanity. BTW, great write up and post for others dealing with this bane.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (snaprhead7)*

thank you.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Looks GREAT. Nice job!
now they need a fix for the terrible Auto shifter. It's terrible! Have never heard of such a fix.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Looks great.. I"ve had my same knob on every car I owned so far and I can't decide if Iw ant to move it over or not becuase I like the large round ball that it comes with. I saw this in the same 4 seasons article and I am torn if I should get one or not... I"ve got sport so I knob is a little better stock and I agree with the rest if I had base it would be the first thing to go.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (jokr02)*

wow... paint my paddles... thats actually a great idea!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_wow... paint my paddles... thats actually a great idea!









They are just jealous because they can't get one of these air leather knobs.








http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=2174


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_wow... paint my paddles... thats actually a great idea!









You bumped a 2 year old thread for *that*?


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Shift Knob Switch (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
You bumped a 2 year old thread for *that*?


----------

